# أريد صناعة هيليكوبتر لاسلكيه؟



## kwavax (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أدرس هندسة قوى كهربيه ولى خلفيه جيدة عن الالكترونيات 
وعندى فكرة صناعة هليكوبتر يتحكم بها عن طريق wifi واريد ان تكون ومشروع تخرجى
بالنسبه لجانب الكهرباء والميكانيكا ليس لدى فيها اى مشكله
ولكن جانب الطيران هو مشكلتى واريد من مهندسينا فى هذا القسم تبسيط 
كيفية طيران الهليكوبتر و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kwavax (27 مارس 2010)

أخوانى الكرام كنت اتوقع التفاعل اكثر من ذلك فسؤالى خاص بهندسة الطيران على العموم انتظر لرد


----------



## abqary (27 مارس 2010)

وفقك الله لكن أرجو أن تضع لنا كيفية كتابة برنامج التحكم الذي تتحدث عنه بواسطة الفيجوال بيسك أو بأي برنامج اخر وشكرا لك


----------



## المهندس حربي (27 مارس 2010)

كرة رائعة اتمنى لك التوفيق واتمنى ممن لديهم المعرفة ان يتفاعلوا معك ويساعدوك اتمنى لك الوفيق


----------



## المهندس حربي (27 مارس 2010)

*فكرة رائعة اتمنى لك التوفيق واتمنى ممن لديهم المعرفة ان يتفاعلوا معك ويساعدوك اتمنى لك الوفيق*​


----------



## kwavax (27 مارس 2010)

اشكر الاخوه الكرام على التفاعل وبالنسبه للاخ abqary اعدك انى سوف انزل المشروع كاملا على المنتدى بعد تنفيذه باذن الله


----------



## بن عاطف (27 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز الله ييسر لك ما فيه الخير ويوفقك
الطيران وبخاصة العمودي اعتقد حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة جدا انه اصعب من الشراعي فيجب عليك ان تعرف مهام كل جزء بداية من اصغر شي الى اكبر شي لانهم بالاهمية سواء ولكن مع التحارب والفشل ستوصل الى مبتغاك باذن الله


----------



## kwavax (29 مارس 2010)

أشكرك أخ بن عاطف على التواصل وما أريده هو مساعدتى بالكتب او المواقع التى تدعمنى فى الطيران العمودى فمن غير المعقول ان ادرس كورس هندسة الطيران لاتعلم كيفية طيران الاشياء . أرجو من الاخوه المصريين فى المنتدى ارشادى الى بعض الكتب الورقيه الموجوده فى مصر والتى تساعدنى فى هذا المجال


----------

